# Freelance Electrical Engineering Work



## Blak (Jun 5, 2012)

I recently passed my PE and trying to figure out how to pickup some projects on the side. I do not want to give up my day job until I get my firm established. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## willsee (Jun 6, 2012)

What kind of firm? MEP consulting (the E part obviously)?


----------

